# Steve Stidham - condolences - Updated with Funeral arrangements



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

I received information that Steve Stidham, a Professional Trainer from Texas, died today. I have tried to verify this but so far have not been able to reach the family.

Can anyone verify this?

If this is indeed true, my sincere condolences to the Stidham family, friends & clients. Many HT handlers may know Steve from the Master National.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

No way??? I didn't know Steve very well, but I hope it's not true!! We always chatted at the master national and he seemed like a really great guy....


----------



## jcasey (Mar 17, 2005)

I hope this is not true. I purchased my first two (awesome) dogs from him in 1991 and 1992.


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

I just got a call on this i believe it is true. Prayers go out to family,friends,clients.


----------



## jcasey (Mar 17, 2005)

oh, no... my prayers go out to his wonderful family and clients.

he was a wonderful and helpful man to us when we first got into the dog hobby.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Our Prayers are also sent for his family.


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

Kristie Wilder said:


> he seemed like a really great guy....


You were right about that. He was fun to be around. You always knew where you stood with Steve.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Unfortunately, I have learned that this is indeed true.

My prayers go out for his family, friends, clients and all who knew him.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Sad indeed..prayers for his family.


----------



## ylwlabs047 (Sep 5, 2008)

oh my gosh, I didn't know him, but I just recently watched him run several dogs at a local trial. How very sad. My prayers go out to his family and friends.


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

I can't even describe at this moment the shock and sadness I am feeling on hearing this news about Steve. Prayers to Jerri Lea and his family, friends, and other clients.

If anyone has funeral arrangement details, please p.m. me or post the information.


----------



## Skybuster (May 5, 2008)

I only met Steve a couple times, but liked and respected him very much. Prayers from houston.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Dern- Really great guy and one of the few people that I can hear clearly.

He will be missed regards

Bubba


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Prayers go out to the family and friends of Steve!

Aaron and Nichol*


----------



## tabasco (Oct 26, 2005)

This is horrible news. Steve was a super guy and liked by all. He will be greatly missed.
Mike


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I just got word too of this tragic loss. Prayers for his family and friends...

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I just got word too of this tragic loss. Prayers for his family and friends, we've lost a really good person. The dog training community will always miss him.


----------



## Jerry D Herring (Feb 25, 2009)

sorry to hear about this didnt know Steve. was just courious didnt LAwaterfowler just send his/her lab to him.


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

steve was a friend of mine that is awful news prayers out to all I was going to call him to night to talk about something 
can not believe it he loved to talk football and feed me about Nebraska football I will really miss him

all our prayers 
David & Bessie Jansma


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

There wasn't another burnt orange-bleeding soul on earth that could me more $heet about my Texas Aggies than Steve Stidham. The most impressive thing was, he could tell me as much about Aggie football as he could his beloved Texas Longhorns. 

Steve was accomplished in his field; always a true professional, and as willing to help as much as any pro we've had at our tests, or that I'd seen at others. He will be missed.

Hook 'em Steve.



.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

This is tragic news. Our prayers to Jerry Lee and family. Steve did the young dog work on several dogs that went on to notable all-age careers.

SM


----------



## Tim Buck (Apr 27, 2009)

Steve was a true gentleman of our sport - and way too young to leave us. His dogs always looked great. No matter how his dog performed, you could count on Steve's great attitude to continue. If one of his dogs failed, he would be back to talking about Texas Longhorn football before he ever left the line.

He will be missed - especially on the Texas hunt test circuit and at the upcoming MN.

Our thoughts and prayers are with his family, who we have all heard so much about over the years.


----------



## TxFig (Apr 13, 2004)

I signed on (for the first time in a long time) just to add my voice to the choir in expressing my sadness of Steve's passing. I have known him for a long time - he was definately one of the "good guys".


----------



## tidewater (Nov 15, 2008)

I was heartbroken when I found out this morning. Our thoughts and prayers are with this family and clients. I had the pleasure of judging his dogs on several occasions and he was always a class act. He will be missed.

Billy and Janet Reid


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

It's a say day when we lose someone of Steve's caliber in this sport. 

It was not uncommon to see 7 of the 9 Master dogs that passed an event be from Steve's truck. Truly an excellent trainer and handler with class, humor, and integrity.

Also, pretty hard to beat a good Steve Stidham story from the police days when he got going.

We'll miss you Steve.

- - Lauren


----------



## Karen Goff (Mar 10, 2005)

I am total shock to hear of this tragic loss! My prayers go out to Steve's family, his clients and all the dogs he trained that loved him so much. As a new person getting started, I would watch handlers and dogs trying to learn. Steve was someone I admired and looked up to in this sport. His dogs have the best line manners, love to work and are automatic at any level! Steve was never to busy to answer my stupid newbie questions and help me learn to get better. He was never to busy to watch and tell me when I messed up, and tell me when I did good. When I go to hunt tests, I would always go find him to watch his dogs run and learn. Gosh...I just saw him at Ravenna...I just can't believe he is gone! He cared about helping others get better. I loved hearing his dog training stories, and listening to him in a group of people talk about dogs...And you could always hear Steve, his voice carried and his laugh jolly!  This is a huge loss in our sport and I am so sorry to hear of this. Steve talked often about his love for his wife, his dogs (both client & his own...he loved them the same), and his job. He will be greatly missed by many! His passion for this sport was contagious to me and I hope someday I am half the handler that Steve was.

Our deepest condolences,
Karen & Alex Goff
Heart of Texas Retriever Club & Waterloo Amateur Retriever Club members


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

I have just been contacted and asked to post on behalf of Jerri Lea and the Stidham family the following information:

Visitation will be held on Wednesday evening (location to be announced shortly)

Funeral services will be held on Thursday at the First United Methodist Church, 307 S. Preston Street, Wolfe City, TX.

Additional information will be posted as soon as arrangements are finalized.

Anyone wanting to send condolence cards, please use this address:
Stidham Family
P. O. Box 6
Wolfe City, TX 75496


I will let everyone know about what the family decides regarding flowers or contributions as soon as I am notified.

One other thing I was asked to post...Please do not start any rumors. The facts are that Steve had a serious illness. He has passed away.

Vicky
RTF Moderator


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

I met Steve many times when I was running hunt tests, and I was marshall at several hunt tests where he competed. One could always count on his professional actions, and his dogs showed that he was an excellent trainer. They would always go to the line in a way that you could see that they had not been abused. Steve was a great asset to the sport, and a fine gentleman at all times. My condolences to his family.


----------



## Lyle Steinman (Aug 10, 2003)

Visitation will be at Owens Funeral Home on Wednesday from 6-8pm in Wolfe City.
Funeral will be at the United Methodist Church at 2pm in Wolfe City.

In lieu of flowers, donations may be made to the following: Ducks Unlimited, The American Cancer Society, or the United Methodist Church Building Fund in Wolfe City. 

Please keep the family in your prayers during this extremely difficult time.

The dog training world lost a great dog trainer today. 

Sleep well, my dear friend. We will miss you.

The Steinman Family


----------



## Deb Z (Mar 18, 2008)

With sympathy to Jerri Lea and all of the Stidham family.......

Deb Zirwas


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

So sorry Prayers sent to his family and friends.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Lyle Steinman said:


> Visitation will be at Owens Funeral Home on Wednesday from 6-8pm in Wolfe City.
> Funeral will be at the United Methodist Church at 2pm in Wolfe City.
> 
> In lieu of flowers, donations may be made to the following: Ducks Unlimited, The American Cancer Society, or the United Methodist Church Building Fund in Wolfe City.
> ...


Thanks Lyle!!

I was shocked but not surprised by Steve's passing....

Sympathies to his family, clients and many, many friends.

Angie


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

There is no way to express my feelings when I heard this sad, sad, news. I remember the day that I met Steve, as clearly as our last conversation just a few weeks ago. I SO respect him as a man of passion; for both his craft, and what must be the most wonderful woman in his wife Jerri Lea. Not one conversation ever went by without the mention of Jerri Lea. Steve was the epitomy of loyalty.

I sit here in both sadness, and regret of the fact that I never had the chance to share my respect for him as a man. 

I remember my first HT back after a 2 1/2 yr hiatus. I heard that bellowing voice in the distance; and it wasn't long before I heard, "well coach, good to see ya back, got any good recruits for the Horns"? He always wanted to talk Longhorn or Cy-Fair (my team) athletics. He truly cared. 

You always set the standard my friend. You will be missed. Rest well!!!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Prayers to Steve's family and friends. I did not know the man, but it sure sounds like he was definitely one of the good guys. Always so sad.

Andy


----------



## Mike Berube (Feb 8, 2003)

What a terrible loss to our community. I feel compelled to share how I first met Steve. It was on my winter training trip years ago in Texas, and got stuck in the mud at a hunt test. Not only was Steve the first one to offer assistance, but he also explained the peculiarities of Texas mud as compared to any other type of mud. 

Steve was always friendly, and I would make it a point to seek him out whenever I saw that he was entered at a club hunt test or the Master National. We would catch up on the previous year, and talk about the year to come.

Who will ever forget Steve singing the "Texas" song at the closing ceremonies in Minnesota this year? 

Steve Stidham was truly an ambassador for our sport.

With our deepest condolences to Steve's family, friends, and clients.
Mike & Sandy Berube


----------



## Goose (Oct 7, 2003)

I met Steve briefly in the field when Goose and I were running a master test that would give him his title. Steve was in a holding blind behind us and we chatted for about 10 minutes while they were rebirding. I was always impressed with Steve because he always had dogs in the 3rd series of a test. Sometimes it seemed like he had half the dogs left after a hard 1st and 2nd series. He was such a nice person and a tough competitor. 

Our prayers go out to his family. We are so sorry for your loss.

Paul


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

Steve took one of my pups for a while simply because we were both Devoted Longhorn fans.

Jerry


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Prayers to all who knew and loved him. He sounds like a great guy!


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

This was very sad news to hear.

Steve was one great dog trainer who did the basics on many great dogs including Rebel, Mercy, and many more. Steve's transition to hunt tests was a smooth one and he found great joy in being successful in the new venue. But make no mistake, Steve's dogs were always trained to perform at the highest level, no matter where they played

Rest in peace, Steve.

My condolences to the family.


----------



## cubansib (Apr 28, 2009)

Sad news to hear of Steves passing. He had such an impact on the retriever world. We enjoyed seeing him at so many events over the years. Steve always had time to give advice, answer questions, and tell some great stories.
He will be missed.

Sib and Lee Anne Sibila


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

My condolences to Steve's family and friends.


----------



## Carver (Feb 25, 2008)

Prayers out for Steve and his family.

Carver


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Prayers coming from Pearland to all of the Stidham Family!
Bobby


----------



## Paul-TEXAS (Jan 7, 2003)

My new avatar is Steve and Ruby (owned by Chris Robbins) at one the four MN's they went to. The funniest story I witnessed was one of Steve's clients running a junior dog. he told the dog to HEEELLL! The judge told him he could not yell at the dog like that. The handler turned and said, "I wasn't yelling. Steve Stidham trained him." The judge smiled and calmly said, "Oh, carry on."
God may not be a Longhorn, but he dang sure ain't an Aggie.

You will be missed my friend.

Paul-TEXAS


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Our prayers go out to Jerry Lee and the Stidham family. What a contribution he made to this great retriever sport.


----------



## Trainwreck (Oct 14, 2004)

Our condolences to the Stidham family. They are in our thoughts and prayers.

Cindy & Tom Z.


----------



## Brandon Wall (Sep 23, 2005)

Having trained with (and at times lived with) Steve and Jerry Lea for three years during Steve’s years in the field trial circuit this tragic loss hits way too close to home. I am truly at a loss for words. It was a pleasure to know Steve and so many things come to mind that made Steve who he was…..duck hunter, lab lover, radical longhorn fan, devoted trainer, mustang junkie, fireman, skeet shooter, dove slayer and weenie-dog scratcher. But most of all and above else, Steve was a fantastic person and truly great guy. It was a pleasure to have called him “friend.”

My condolences and prayers go out to Jerri Lea and the Stidham Family. 

Rest in peace pal……you will at last get to stand by Streak’s side once again.


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

* Ed Thibodeaux,Stanley Cormier, Steve Stidham, 
and David Jansma wait for the start of Series 2
2008 master nationals
*


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

It is always hard to lose someone, even harder when they are so well liked.

I met Steve at the 08 MN in Hibbing and it was like we had known one another for years. We enjoyed some great dog work and conversation. He wondered why there were so few McCain signs on the Range and we talked about the mines and the strong unions being pretty hard core dem's. He was puzzled how this could still be such a pro gun area but so far left.

On a cool final morning with heavy fog, it was suggested he and Lyle start up a conversation the logic being a little extra hot air might clear the fog. That thought left him with a big ole smile.

So sorry for the loss. He was way too young.


----------



## Brett Krause (Jun 8, 2008)

I only met Steve once, a few weeks ago at the Bryan/College Station hunt test.
I'm very new to this game but Steve came up and introduced himself and we talked alone for nearly thirty minutes. We talked about training and of course what I've come to find out was a common passion of ours, the University of Texas Longhorns.
He made an impression on me in that single encounter.
My sincere sympathy to his family and friends.
Rest in Peace Steve and Hook'em.


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

I first met Steve back in his field trial days. Some of you might not know but he was the one that trained "Rebel with a cause". In fact Rebel won his first open with steve handling. He also trained and ran Linda Noga's "Annie". He was an outstanding hunt test trainer. I always ranked him as one of the best! I will probably miss the most his friendly and casual personality that he brought to the events we ran together. Having competed against him in FT's and ran with him in Hunt tests it was always fun to have him there. My condolences to his family and clients. He will be sorely missed in the retriever community.

Lonny Taylor


----------



## jh (Mar 12, 2004)

I will just echo what everyone has already said, I too met Steve while running hunt tests. He was always friendly, had time to answer questions, and was a true gentleman. He was an excellent dog man and few loved college football more than him. It is true, this sport has lost a great one.

My prayers and condolences go out to his family, friends, and clients.

-Jay Hayter


----------



## LESTER LANGLEY (Jun 12, 2008)

I never hunt tested with Steve, but I know when he came to a trial, he came to play! esp with young dogs. He had my respect.


----------



## Zack (May 17, 2005)

Nothing but respect for Steve and his accomplishments. Prayers up for his family and friends. The Texas hunt test circuit will be a little less colorful with his absence.


----------



## Steve Marasovich (Apr 28, 2009)

I am deeply saddened to hear of Steve's passing. I knew Steve through his volunteer efforts with Ducks Unlimited. He was a good man that was always there for the ducks.

He didn't beat around the bush but always told it like it was - you knew where you stood with Steve at all times - a rare quality in todays world.

He will be missed. Our thoughts and prayers go out to Geri Lea and the rest of his family,

Steve Marasovich


----------



## Randy Chandler (Apr 28, 2009)

My deepest sympathy goes out to family and friends. Steve was a good man.

Randy Chandler
Texas Ducks Unlimited


----------



## LAwaterfowler (Jan 22, 2009)

This is avery tragic thing that has happend, My norman pup was due to go to Steve at the end of next month. I spoke with him aboput 2wks ago and he went on to tell me he wasnt feeling well. My prayers and thoughts go out to his family in this hard time. he is in a better place now thats for sure. only speaking on the phone with him, i could see his passion for the sport and how he impacted it himself. God Bless the stidham family


----------



## wlretrievers (Apr 28, 2009)

Horrible news. I trained with Steve for about 4 years - on most weekends when not at a test. He taught me more than anyone else in the dog game. Great guy and fellow Longhorn.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Sad, sad news indeed. My condolences to his family and all who knew him.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Please keep the Stidham Family in your prayers as they face this day of the funeral and the days to come without Steve.


----------



## TxFig (Apr 13, 2004)

Just fyi - the obit is now listed in his local newspaper (happens to be the paper I read growing up)
http://www.legacy.com/heraldbanner/Obituaries.asp?Page=Lifestory&PersonId=126679482

There is a place at the bottom of the place to sign the guestbook. I know when my dad died last year, it was nice to logon and see the comments everyone made.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

We lost a good one here
Condolences to the Stidham family


----------



## Terry A (Jul 1, 2003)

Steve was a good guy. I did not know him well but he always put a smile on my face.


----------

